# Simple veneer jig



## timdaleiden (Sep 8, 2005)

For perfect laminations, consistency is a must. Here is an inexpensive and easy to build jig to help you. I wish I had thought of it sooner.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 8, 2005)

Oooohh, a thickness sander on the cheap! Great idea, Tim, thanks for sharing! I'm definitely gonna build this one. [8D] And I've already got all the parts. []


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 8, 2005)

Excellent idea.  I am wanting to get into some inlays but have put it off because of the details like this.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting idea,though nothing new. I  ran across it on model building sites quite a while ago.I guess as they say nothing new under the sun.It's been around for a while both this configuration and one using the lathe to power a drum for the sander.
I didn't have a need for one, I make all my cuts on the TS a lot quicker but this though time consuming will work.
HF used to sell an oscillating attachment for a DP that would make this even more effiecient.


----------



## timdaleiden (Sep 8, 2005)

I use a band saw to rough cut, and then run them through this. The top veneer on the stack is 1/3 of a mm thick. 

 I have no idea whether or not the design is new, I just know I would have been using it if I had seen it before. Just wanted to share it with others.


----------



## btboone (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting idea.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool jig, thanks!


----------



## elody21 (Sep 8, 2005)

Great Idea!!  Well I guess I have another jig to make! I be this would work for corian laminations also!!!   Thanks!!! Alice


----------



## MDWine (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice!  Good job, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## chigdon (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, thank you for this.  I doubt any of us would have found it on any model building sites.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, Tim.  It may not be the newest thing under the sun; but if we didn't know about it or think about it, what's the difference?[8D]


----------



## timdaleiden (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />Thanks for sharing, Tim.  It may not be the newest thing under the sun; but if we didn't know about it or think about it, what's the difference?[8D]



 You should have seen my old method of trying to get a consistent veneer. I basically sawed them with the band saw, and then took them over to the belt sander. It was sort of fun launching them across the shop, I guess, but really time consuming. []

 I did write up a quick PDF article that I posted on the Yahoo group, but I think most people can figure out from the pictures what to do. 

 If anybody wants the PDF, but doesn't want to join the Yahoo Group, drop me an e-mail.


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdaleiden_
> You should have seen my old method of trying to get a consistent veneer. I basically sawed them with the band saw, and then took them over to the belt sander. It was sort of fun launching them across the shop, I guess, but really time consuming. []



ROTFLMAO, Tim, but only because I started by doing much the same thing. But I used the disc sander side of the sanding station. The belt sander didn't give me a flat enough surface unless I really held them down well (difficult to do). And when they didn't get away from me and fly across the shop, they'd either get sucked down into the cover, or get lodged between the disc and the table. 

I finally started sanding one surface BEFORE I make the cut. Then I glue the sanded side to a planed or sanded edge of the mating piece and clamp it. When dry, I can sand the rough side and glue again. Takes more time, but it gets the job done. That's why I think I'll give this little jig a try. I can build it in the time it takes me to let a glue-up sit in the clamps.[]


----------



## 53Jim (Sep 9, 2005)

It must be something in the Wisconsin air[]....I have had MILLIONS of nifty-neato ideas, but as soon as they pop into my head, they leave again,

_check the signature line_[]

Good job Tim


----------



## arjudy (Sep 10, 2005)

Very good idea.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW, Tim thanks so much for sharing that!!!  Surely is NEW to me!![]


----------



## GregMuller (Sep 10, 2005)

> Eagle,
> Why must you be so smug, arrogant and belittling in your posts. Why not just say thanks, Tim for that great idea, or say nothing. Oh, I know why, you've told us numerous times. you're Eagle! I may be the only on who has this thought, but I have it and just wanted to share. Do a good turn daily!
> Don


What he said!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdaleiden (Sep 11, 2005)

Just for the record, I really wasn't offended by the other posters remarks. For those that feel comfortable with using their table saw and a sled for making veneers, I say "go right ahead". 

 For me, the table saw is used when I need it for large pieces. Quite frankly, mine is quite noisy, and it scares me a bit. I feel very comfortable with my band saw, and my scroll saw. I also feel very comfortable with this simple jig. It certainly is better than my old method. [:0]

 I shared what I made because it saved me a lot of time and frustration, and I wanted to save other people from some of those same frustrations. It really does work nicely.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdaleiden_
> <br />Just for the record, I really wasn't offended by the other posters remarks. For those that feel comfortable with using their table saw and a sled for making veneers, I say "go right ahead".
> 
> For me, the table saw is used when I need it for large pieces. Quite frankly, mine is quite noisy, and it scares me a bit. I feel very comfortable with my band saw, and my scroll saw. I also feel very comfortable with this simple jig. It certainly is better than my old method. [:0]
> ...



ROTFLMAO!

Tim I am with you on the tablesaw.  I use mine when needed, but the noise has always intimidated me.  (Big word for SCARED!)  Thanks for the tutorial, I bought a drum sander today.


----------

